# Easier water changes



## Fisher2007 (19 Oct 2019)

So I'm thinking of ways to make water changes easier on my new 220 litre tank.  I've kept fish for years in some form or another and have always found that if you can make water changes easier and quicker you're more likely to do them and not let things slip

Right now my tank is about 2 metres from our utility room where there is a hot and cold pipe (wall/surface mounted) and I'm thinking about getting a couple of these and tapping into both the hot and cold pipes https://www.screwfix.com/p/self-cut...VkEDTCh2ewQ9dEAQYASABEgIQgfD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds from there I'd attach a hose connector to each and then run a short piece of hose from each to the tank.  Now at the tank I want ideally to be able to come up with some mixer tap attachment type things so I can stand there and can adjust the hot and cold water at the tank to get the right temp water, but this is where I'm running out of ideas.  I did think of something like this https://www.amazon.co.uk/Hozelock-L...00&hvtargid=pla-485995374237&psc=1&th=1&psc=1 but a fair few reviews say they leak

If I could I'd want a mixer of some sorts and the outlet of this then linking to some form of rigid hockey stick type pipe so I could hook it over the edge of the tank without worrying about it falling off

Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## tam (19 Oct 2019)

What about a shower mixer with the ability to set a temperature in the utility and then the hose coming from that rather than trying to mix at the tank end?


----------



## Majsa (19 Oct 2019)

Fisher2007 said:


> some form of rigid hockey stick type pipe so I could hook it over the edge of the tank without worrying about it falling off


I use a spare Eheim inlet pipe with the strainer on. It hooks nicely over the edge and the strainer directs the water sideways, so don't need a colander.


----------



## Zeus. (19 Oct 2019)

tam said:


> What about a shower mixer with the ability to set a temperature in the utility and then the hose coming from that rather than trying to mix at the tank end?



That's what I use, however even on lowest setting it's still a bit to warm. Tend to turn the hot supply off when filling esp in summer


----------



## Fisher2007 (19 Oct 2019)

tam said:


> What about a shower mixer with the ability to set a temperature in the utility and then the hose coming from that rather than trying to mix at the tank end?



Possibly but ideally I want to be able to control flow, temp and be able to turn off the flow when next to the tank


----------



## Fisher2007 (19 Oct 2019)

Anyone know if a 12/16mm inlet pipe would fit normal garden hose pipe?


----------



## Zeus. (20 Oct 2019)

Fisher2007 said:


> Anyone know if a 12/16mm inlet pipe would fit normal garden hose pipe?



Just a case of getting the right adaptors/fittings. I managed it for my Fluval FX6 25mm hoses. Got my fittings from Aquarium Plumbing


----------



## Andrew Butler (20 Oct 2019)

Fisher2007 said:


> Anyone know if a 12/16mm inlet pipe would fit normal garden hose pipe?


Yes, it should do.


Fisher2007 said:


> If I could I'd want a mixer of some sorts and the outlet of this then linking to some form of rigid hockey stick type pipe so I could hook it over the edge of the tank without worrying about it falling off


I've detailed my opinion below but if you were not wanting to use something like the lance I link to later then the 12mm filter inlet as @Majsa suggested is a good one and add some kind of inline flow regulator. An alteration on this method to give you built in flow control is to make something from PVC or ABS very much like a filter inlet where you could then attach a valve and after that you could follow a hose barb or use a threaded fitting and follow Hozelock fittings.

In my opinion the easiest way long term by far is to fit a Thermostatic Mixing Valve (TMV) to your pipes, this is the place you would have your water temperature regulated.
There's a few things to bare in mind with a TMV mainly in choosing the right one that goes to a low enough temperature.
This is maybe an improvement/alteration on the shower mixer suggestion and I only know about them from professional experience.

From the TMV you can turn everything to normal Hozelock type fittings using either a 1/2" or 3/4" Hozelock tap connector screwed onto the TMV; thereafter everything uses Hozelock which works with 12mm or 1/2" pipe alongside either Hozelock type fittings or the suggested 12mm inlet pipe.

To regulate flow there are a few ways, personally I found this kind of thing a useful addition on the hose ends although I use them more for start/stopping flow and containing water in the hose.
It's made for hanging baskets but I found by accident it worked for me.

I also use something like one of these, mainly as it came with a hose package I had; it works with the Hozelock fittings, will hook over the edge of the aquarium without marking, allow you to regulate flow and also the type of spray pattern so suits me.

As you can see I very much favour the TMV and Hozelock method as I find it works for me.
I'd be tempted to look at a different way of joining onto your pipes than the self cutting fittings if possible; unsure if there's a sink in the utility and getting everything under there and out the way would be easy enough?


----------



## tam (20 Oct 2019)

Fisher2007 said:


> Possibly but ideally I want to be able to control flow, temp and be able to turn off the flow when next to the tank



You can get ones with separate control plates so the mixer is in the utility and the control plate is wherever you like (not sure how much they set you back).


----------



## alto (21 Oct 2019)

I have the Python “No Spill Clean and Fill”
- set temperature at tap and it's good to go 
livestock will always do better with change water being a few degrees *cooler* than a few degrees warmer 
Plants are fine with change water being a lot *cooler
*
(rather than a hook over, I use Eheim suction cups to hold the Python hose in the tank - it slips into an Eheim intake tube which disperses the flow, or I just let it flow back through the syphon tube (again disperses flow as long as it’s all water through water))

George Farmer runs tap into a bucket in the sink, then uses a pump and hose (similar to the Python tubing as I recall) to  transport water to the tanks

I like the clear Tygon (manufacturer brand) tubing that Python uses as it’s clear - so I can see _who_ might get sucked up -  and relatively inert (no molds develop even after years of use, unlike most other branded tubing)


----------



## Barbara Turner (21 Oct 2019)

I like the  idea of using a tmv, better than the mixing tap I use.. 



 
I use a hozlock sprinkler on the fine seed setting, with a suction cup tie wrapped in place filling. 

For emptying I have a gravel cleaner with some filter foam in. 



Andrew Butler said:


> There's a few things to bare in mind with a TMV mainly in choosing the right one that goes to a low enough temperature



Do you have a link to one that works, just had a quick look and most the ones were either preset at 43 or had a range of 35 to 45 degrees.


----------



## Andrew Butler (21 Oct 2019)

alto said:


> I like the clear Tygon (manufacturer brand) tubing that Python uses as it’s clear - so I can see _who_ might get sucked up - and relatively inert (no molds develop even after years of use, unlike most other branded tubing)


Although I don't use Tygon I opt for a clear, reinforced tubing for that reason too, maybe as much for seeing what water is in it when i coil it up as the molds etc.
I've had problems in the past with black spores in the hose and after researching Tygon and left wondering whether the hose I have has the same properties - After looking up the price of Tygon I don't think it can be anything like. Does Python use Saint Gobain tygon tubing? - I might have to order a replacement hose if they do!
I didn't get on with the python system and saw it as unnecessary when I can start a hand siphon easily, I do have a place lower than my aquarium to empty water easily though.


Barbara Turner said:


> I like the idea of using a tmv, better than the mixing tap I use.


They are simple enough to fit under a sink with little to no plumbing experience (assuming you have the isolation valves there)


Barbara Turner said:


> Do you have a link to one that works, just had a quick look and most the ones were either preset at 43 or had a range of 35 to 45 degrees


Not the one I have or tested but this one seems to - just look at the product details and the bottom photo, seems it will go from 20-48°C. It looks like the manufacturers information here would confirm this too. Never heard of the brand or tested it but just one I found with ease.


----------



## dean (26 Oct 2019)

I fill my tanks in the house via my shower valve, it’s on a combi boiler so water is heated as it goes through and not stored in a copper cylinder 
I just unscrew the shower pipe and attach my hma to it 



So I have a reel of 6mm pipe I can unroll to any of my tanks (currently 3) 
The water is under mains pressure so doesn’t take long to do them all 

To remove the water I have a 13mm hose on a reel too 

I can do WC on all three in about 3hours 
That’s over 500 litres 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

